# DIY tastebox



## shaunnadan (6/3/15)

Tastebox for the DIY juices ! 
So a new initiative to circulate and get some of our local diy juices shared amongst the community. Simply add your name to the list, get a box of juice shipped to you, provide some feedback to the creators and add your juices for others to try. 
Just a few guidelines for the taste box. 
These I am sure will be added to or revised as we go.

If there are any suggestions please post them here.

@shaunnadan will be collecting juices from various members on the forum, and adding it to the tastebox which will be circulated 
Please be mindful and respect the future recipients of the taste box. Use only what you need to taste test a juice.
Please donate to the taste box if you can. Juice can be added to the taste box or shipped to @shaunnadan
Juices that need steeping can be shipped to @shaunnadan with a date of when it should be added to the tastebox.
*The box can be kept for a maximum of 7 days.*
Circulation of the box will be according to the recipient list. The next recipient will be contacted by @shaunnadan and shipping details will be requested. @shaunnadan will forward these to the current recipient and they will ship the taste box. If there is no response after 24hrs, your turn will be skipped and the next recipient will be contacted.
All tracking and current location of the taste boxes will be listed here.
Upon receipt of the taste box please notify @shaunnadan of receipt and of any problems etc.
The taste boxes will, from time to time, need to be shipped back to @shaunnadan for restocking etc. This will be requested when deemed necessary or if you believe the taste box needs attention.
Suggestions 


Try to label bottles with helpful information for the recipients. Juice name, description, vg/pg ratio, nic content, contact details, date bottled, etc. This will help you to make things a lot easier for getting feedback and reviews on your juice . If you would like @shaunnadan can print up a label for your bottles when shipped before putting it into the tastebox as long as all the information is provided. 
Sharing recipes - this is up to you to decide. As much as we would all love to have the recipe of a great tasting juice, Some may like having their very own "secret recipe" which needs to be respected.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 6 | Informative 1


----------



## whatalotigot (7/3/15)

What a flipping good Idea... I have some Juice im willing to Add.
I will get in contact.


----------



## Waltervh (20/7/15)

Please put me on the list, will ad something nice


----------



## Philip (20/7/15)

Please add me @shaunnadan brilliant idea i have some juice i can add


----------



## Philip (20/7/15)

Philip said:


> Please add me @shaunnadan brilliant idea i have some juice i can add


Cancel that i am happy to donate


----------



## kbgvirus (20/7/15)

@shaunnadan please add me to the list, will add some nice diy creations 

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dave1 (9/1/16)

Please add me. I have a couple to add, would love some feedback.


----------



## Khan83 (9/1/16)

Dave1 said:


> Please add me. I have a couple to add, would love some feedback.



I think the taste box was discontinued.


----------



## Andre (9/1/16)

Khan83 said:


> I think the taste box was discontinued.


That was the one for commercial juices - in the days before we had such an awesome supply of locally made juices. The DIY one has not gotten off the ground yet.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Khan83 (9/1/16)

Andre said:


> That was the one for commercial juices - in the days before we had such an awesome supply of locally made juices. The DIY one has not gotten off the ground yet.


Cool . Thanks for clearing that up @Andre

If the juice swop ever takes off again then count me in


----------



## shaunnadan (9/1/16)

The initial interest in the DIY juice box was great but never took off  

There wasn't a single bottle submitted to be circulated around

Maybe it needs a slight push! 

Il do a few recipes in the week and see if we can get enough names to get a decent mailing list going !

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Khan83 (9/1/16)

shaunnadan said:


> The initial interest in the DIY juice box was great but never took off
> 
> There wasn't a single bottle submitted to be circulated around
> 
> ...


Awesome . I'm in 

Now if a certain vendor can send the concentrates I ordered days ago ........


----------



## shaunnadan (16/1/16)

Just a quick update here for everyone... 

I have mixed up a few juices, I'm steeping them the way nature intended and will be bottling in this week to send out the 1st box. 

Let's get all those interested to post here and il contact you with details on how we will do this 

For the sake of being fair ... Let's start the tracking list in order of who's names appear AFTER this post


----------



## rogue zombie (16/1/16)

Well, in future I would be game. 

However, with the scarcity of nic at the moment, as well as the fact that concentrate stock is not full up, I would put my own submission on ice.

Basically I need what I have for myself right now ☺

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## MikeVape (16/1/16)

Sounds like a great idea. Will definitely try.


----------



## shaunnadan (16/1/16)

rogue zombie said:


> Well, in future I would be game.
> 
> However, with the scarcity of nic at the moment, as well as the fact that concentrate stock is not full up, I would put my own submission on ice.
> 
> ...



How much would u need for a few 20ml samples ? I could send you a 30ml from my stock piles ?


----------



## Khan83 (16/1/16)

I'm in


----------



## rogue zombie (16/1/16)

shaunnadan said:


> How much would u need for a few 20ml samples ? I could send you a 30ml from my stock piles ?


No don't worry. Im probably being dramatic, and can spare ☺


Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## De Waal (12/4/16)

Hi @shaunnadan may i get added to the rotation as well sir ?


----------



## Create-A-Cloud (12/4/16)

Hi @shaunnadan is the DIY tastebox still in order?


----------



## canocep66 (14/4/16)

Hi @shaunnadan may i get added to the rotation please
Regards canocep


----------



## Switchy (20/6/16)

Is this still an ongoing thing?

Starting my DIY Journey in a couple of days and would like to participate in this once i have a juice that works.


----------



## MoeB786 (20/6/16)

Add me toooo


----------



## PsyCLown (20/6/16)

So I just saw this and think it is a fantastic idea!

I would love to be apart of it when I am able to. For now I will just be using clones of other juices which I do not feel fit in as it is not my own recipe.
So when I start fiddling and mixing my own then I can contribute and then I can add my name to the list


----------

